# Before the sandblasting, whatisit?



## scrubbinrims (Jan 5, 2011)

This planes/trains badged Schwinn (C10422) is about to get a makeover as the 2-speed new departure brackets and excessive amounts of older reflective tape from someone's overprotective Mom damaged the bike beyond my liking.
This is probably a slow pitch to you Schwinners, but what is this considered exactly, a Phantom, B-6, DX, etc...?
I have stencils and paint for a Panther, Wasp/Hornet, or Phantom but I would like to know with the date code and staying true to the planes/trains badge, which direction(s) I could pursue?
Also, why is there a planes/trains badge...when were they made, for a particular retailer, and what does this signify?
Thought I would break in the new forum with something I needed to know (but was afraid to ask)...
Just SchWINn baby!


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't know but I like it! Is that a "planes and trains" badge? Looks to be very old as far as cantilevers go.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2011)

Probably a 1947 B6. As far as the Planes, Trains and Automobiles badge, I'm not sure what the distribution significance is, but it is without a doubt, one of the coolest badges they ever made. You're lucky that your frame was drilled for it.
The original patina is pretty cool. It takes sixty four years to create that, and about two hours to wipe it all away.
I don't mean to throw a guilt whammy on you, but just think about it before you strip it clean of all its history.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 5, 2011)

Nothing wrong with reflector tape if you actually ride a bike, but go ahead and sandblast it and paint it metal flake purple if that's what you like. Heck, you should chrome the thing!


----------



## twomorestrokes (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow. Rough crowd. It is purdy tho.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. Gorman,
In all fairness, you don't know me or my motivations in the hobby and only 50% of the bicycle is visible...which happened to present better in my efforts to show enough of it for identification.
You do not see the crunched back fender in need of rolling nor the forks in which a lot of reflective tape was removed, one conservative method at a time before I had to go at it with a razor.
I asked about the history of this particular Schwinn badge in respecting the integrity of available styles and although you are entitled to your opinions, you are making some unjust inferences.
Now, does anyone reading this post have anything else to help me in restoring and understanding my planes/trains Schwinn?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 6, 2011)

I just thought the original paint on the bike was nice enough to save.  Your mileage may vary.  And as someone who spends a lot of time on a bike, reflector tape is not overprotective, it's just sensible.  It's your bike.


----------



## jwm (Jan 7, 2011)

My two cents worth:
Restore. If you have the stencils to reproduce the paint pattern, so much the better. If the entire bike was a survivor, that is: all together, in decent shape, and consistent in the wear, then I'd hold off. Sometimes old is worth preserving, and sometimes old is just old.

JWM


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 7, 2011)

Every time I try and rub out Schwinn paint I'm ever amazed at how nice I can get some to "pop", even though it's a ton of work.  Sometimes it's a lost cause though because of some chipped areas or excessive fading, but I feel it's always worth a shot, it's only original once...even if you touch up areas or restripe the outline pinstripes black, a good chunk might turn out nicer than originally anticipated while still maintaining some "character".  Rear fenders can be found in that color scheme, and dark colors hide alot of sins.  The creme darts can be rubbed out significantly because it seems Schwinn used a pretty heavy hand when painting these originally.  If you don't like the results, then blast it and start over new.

Schwinn had a pretty wide array of badges, with many specific to each distributor early on, but every nuance of those names, paint schemes/color combinations, and model designations by year are not well published (like LaSalle badged bikes mostly had three color wheels if prewar drop centers, and were distributed by Chicago Cycle, or an American Flyer badged prewar bike was Louisville Cycle distributed, and some of their Motorbikes came in creme and tan etc. while other distributors may not have had that color available).  The fact that that this badge says Schwinn boldly probably indicates it as a standard dealer model, it's a B-6 from the late 40's, and remember Schwinn was just gearing up again and trying to make 'em as fast as possible, so some of the "rules" are significantly clouded during this time.  I have an original '47 DX with the same badge.  Someone can help pinpoint the year of yours I'm sure.


----------

